# Tip is included. LOL!!!



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I had three passengers Friday tell me, "I'd tip you but Uber said the tip was included." When does Uber say this to them?! What balls they have if this is going on. It would make the difference and not wanting to put a bag over ones self, after doing ten hour days of two dollar rides, which happened to me once!!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They used to but after some lawsuits the app clearly explains to them tip is not included and they are free to tip their drivers.

If someone tells you that explain it isnt true and let them expose themselves for the cheap skates they are.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

I had a passenger tell me the same thing, she said it was in a recent email she received.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It was a big selling point in uber advertising on the beginning until drivers sued. Then they changed the wording to say tipping isn't necessary. I get uber riders all the time who are riding along with their friend that ordered me through Lyft and eventually tipping comes up. Uber friend inevitably says they take uber because the tip is included. Lyft rider and/or I end up correcting them and usually it ends with a joke about them not tipping on Uber explains their low passenger rating and them getting pissed at uber for the deception. 

Never underestimate the power of marketing!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber is still up to their old tricks. When new riders sign up, the language is ambiguous when it comes to Uber taxi. Riders assume the tipping convention for Uber taxi is for all services on the platform.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They used to but after some lawsuits the app clearly explains to them tip is not included and they are free to tip their drivers.
> 
> If someone tells you that explain it isnt true and let them expose themselves for the cheap skates they are.


I use UBER though sometimes. Never has it told me that I was allowed to tip. It definitely never encouraged me to tip. UBER is probably just telling the drivers that. Nothing has happened since the court deal. I received maybe 5 to 10 dollars in tips a week if I was lucky, and nothing has changed since.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber is still up to their old tricks. When new riders sign up, the language is ambiguous when it comes to Uber taxi. Riders assume the tipping convention for Uber taxi is for all services on the platform.


When a person sets up a new account they are asked to set the tipping % for taxi very early on in the process.

Never-ending the fact that Uber taxi is only available in 4 or 5 US cities....

This is purposely done to be deceptive. Retaliation for lawsuits. If Uber put 1/10 of the effort into trying to make drivers happy as they do into ways to be deceptive . ..


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Just say "Don't believe the hype. If I did what every little voice in my head told me, I would have people mad at me, too. Just tip if you feel like tipping."


----------



## dmitry_cmr (Nov 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried to put a tip can somewhere in the car? It might make people at least think that they should tip for a great service) anybody?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> When a person sets up a new account they are asked to set the tipping % for taxi very early on in the process.
> 
> Never-ending the fact that Uber taxi is only available in 4 or 5 US cities....
> 
> This is purposely done to be deceptive. Retaliation for lawsuits. If Uber put 1/10 of the effort into trying to make drivers happy as they do into ways to be deceptive . ..


You crystallized my thoughts precisely and said what I intended only more eloquently!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

dmitry_cmr said:


> Has anyone tried to put a tip can somewhere in the car? It might make people at least think that they should tip for a great service) anybody?


Before a blatant tip cup which a lot folks consider gauche, try something far less assuming: like a cup holder. Seed it with a few 5's and 1's. Folks will add to it especially if you do indeed provide great service.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Before a blatant tip cup which a lot folks consider gauche, try something far less assuming: like a cup holder. Seed it with a few 5's and 1's. Folks will add to it especially if you do indeed provide great service.


Or help themselves when they think you aren't paying attention.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Or help themselves when they think you aren't paying attention.


Have a little faith in your fellow man dude. If you go through life expecting to be a victim you will be.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Have a little faith in your fellow man dude. If you go through life expecting to be a victim you will be.


I have faith in humanity, however, mileage may vary from person to person.

I don't expect to be a victim, but I don't invite the opportunity if I can help it.

Tell me no one has ever had money stolen from a tip jar and I'll simply have to refute that claim.

These things happen. They have happened regularly in the past and they will continue to happen. If you don't understand this and are not aware of it, then you are likely to experience it yourself.

Having faith is fantastic. Being prepared and having knowledge and taking preemptive measures can help, too.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

dmitry_cmr said:


> Has anyone tried to put a tip can somewhere in the car? It might make people at least think that they should tip for a great service) anybody?


I purchased one of these tip lock box/charging station and have received more tips than before. Even Lyft customer's are using it instead of the app.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I use UBER though sometimes. Never has it told me that I was allowed to tip. It definitely never encouraged me to tip. UBER is probably just telling the drivers that. .


Nope its on the pax app.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

I don't understand how ANYONE can believe tip would ever be included. Name one industry where a TIP is INCLUDED. The definition of a tip means it's a voluntary amount given as a reward for good service. How could the uber app determine if it's good service, much less determine an appropriate amount?


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> I don't understand how ANYONE can believe tip would ever be included. Name one industry where a TIP is INCLUDED. The definition of a tip means it's a voluntary amount given as a reward for good service. How could the uber app determine if it's good service, much less determine an appropriate amount?


On our local news this morning they did the story about the Uber driver that took a woman to Brooklyn. When the anchor stated no tip, the lady who does the traffic flat out said "Tip is included in the fare." It's crap like that keeps the PAX believing it is.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Tips are not included. https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d

"Please note that the trip fare charged to your payment account does not include a gratuity."


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I had three passengers Friday tell me, "I'd tip you but Uber said the tip was included." When does Uber say this to them?! What balls they have if this is going on. It would make the difference and not wanting to put a bag over ones self, after doing ten hour days of two dollar rides, which happened to me once!!!


They gave you your 1Star.


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> When a person sets up a new account they are asked to set the tipping % for taxi very early on in the process.
> 
> Never-ending the fact that Uber taxi is only available in 4 or 5 US cities....
> 
> This is purposely done to be deceptive. Retaliation for lawsuits. If Uber put 1/10 of the effort into trying to make drivers happy as they do into ways to be deceptive . ..


Is that on all new accounts?


----------

